# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Headsets >  Samsung Gear VR, mobile virtual reality headset, Samsung Group, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Contributors:

Samsung Group

Oculus VR, Inc.

samsung.com/galaxy/gear-vr

Samsung Gear VR on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Gear VR hands on 

 Published on Sep 3, 2014




> Samsung's Gear VR is a portable virtual reality headset accessory for the new Galaxy Note 4. It provides a similar experience to the Oculus Rift - but without the wires.
> 
> Read the full article here:
> "Samsung's Gear VR is a portable Oculus Rift for the Galaxy Note 4"
> 
> Virtual reality with no wires
> 
> by Dan Seifert
> September 3, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Hands-on with Samsung's Galaxy Note 4, Gear VR 

 Published on Sep 3, 2014




> USA TODAY tech columnist Ed Baig gets a first look at Samsung's new 'phablet' and virtual reality headset.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Gear VR with Oculus Hands-On

 Published on Sep 23, 2014




> At Oculus Connect, Norm gets to try out the upcoming Gear VR virtual reality headset, a collaboration between Samsung and Oculus. It uses a Galaxy Note 4 for its brains and screen, with VR software and optimizations designed by John Carmack. Norm shares his opinion of display performance on the Note 4's 60Hz 1440p screen, and whether the phone's technology is sufficient for a good mobile virtual reality experience.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Gear VR Unboxing with Bonus Carry Case 

Published on Dec 8, 2014




> Read the article:
> "Samsung Gear VR Unboxing, Handy Carry Case Included"
> 
> by Ben Lang 
> December 8, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Gear VR turns a Note 4 into stunning virtual reality headset 

Published on Dec 17, 2014




> Are you VR-curious? Samsung's "Innovator Edition" headset accessory for the Galaxy Note 4 does a seriously impressive job of putting you into another world...from absolutely anywhere.

----------


## Airicist

Hands-on with the new Galaxy S6 Gear VR (feat. MKBHD) 

Published on Mar 2, 2015




> Samsung's Gear VR got a major upgrade at Mobile World Congress, and we sat down with our friend Marques Brownlee to talk about it. It takes advantage of the higher pixel density on the Galaxy S6 and S6 Edge to make the whole virtual experience look better. But the big news here is that Gear VR will finally work with a flagship device, meaning that virtual reality has a real chance to make it into more hands this year.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Gear VR Review

Published on Nov 20, 2015




> Today is the day that the true consumer model of the Gear VR, the 3rd iteration of the product, hits shelves and doorsteps after going on pre-sale earlier this month. The Gear VR itself costs $99 and requires Samsung’s Galaxy S6, S6 Edge, S6 Edge+, or Note 5 to run. Not only is this a way for Oculus to get VR closer to the masses, it gets the masses more interested in their devices. Drew Olanoff takes the new Samsung Gear VR for a spin.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung's Gear VR brings virtual reality to the masses

Published on Nov 20, 2015




> Competitively priced virtual reality is here -- provided you're a fan of Samsung phones.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Gear VR 2017 review

Published on Apr 18, 2017




> The Samsung Gear VR (2017) is almost here, with motion controller in tow.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Gear VR 2017 hands on

Published on Mar 29, 2017




> The Samsung Gear VR has received an upgrade for 2017. How does it compare to past iterations? Let's find out.

----------

